# Innokin Endura T18 Review



## Alex (30/12/15)

_I hope some of the local vendors are planning to bring this in. Great gear for a smoker.

Here's a review from ECF_

Innokin Endura T18 ReviewReview (self.electronic_cigarette)

submitted 4 hours ago by DONG_MAGNUM The Fasttech Digest

Howdy ECR~

I'd like to share my experiences with the Innokin Endura T18. The device was sent to me by Innokin for the purpose of review around a month ago, and I've used it on a near-daily basis.

The device comes in neat packaging with a wonderful quick start guide





[1] by /u/jimmith [2] inside the top. The package includes the T18 battery and tank, a micro USB cable, two coil heads, a nice desk stand, spare o-rings, and a manual.

The tank holds approximately 2.5mL of juice, which will easily last through the day. The top fill feature also makes it quick to refill. I found that the tank can get slightly floody if it's overfilled, so make sure that the liquid level stays a couple mm below the o-ring on the coil head. The tank needs to be refilled once the juice hits the bottom hole on the coil.

I tested the tank on a VW device, and noticed that it works well up to around 20W. Anything much higher, and it doesn't quite keep up with wicking and gets slightly dry. It's very nice at the stock 14W if you like a relatively cool vape. I'm guessing that Innokin settled on 14W due to coil longevity and potential issues with dry hits at higher power levels. This testing was done with 50/50 juice, so it may not apply to thicker eliquids.

I've tested 50/50, 60/40, 70/30 and 80/20 VG/PG ratios in the tank. The thinner juices worked well, but I ran into slight dry hits with 80/20 when chain vaping. I also found that the 80/20 juice was muted flavor-wise.

I really like the drip tip that Innokin bundles with the Endura. The diameter is close to that of a regular cigarette, so it should be pretty familiar to people just switching from smoking. Aftermarket drip tips also tend to look good on the Endura, but the hole is somewhat shallow and some double o-ring tips don't sit flush.

The airflow on the Endura is not adjustable, it's a comfortable mouth to lung draw. It feels like a 1.5mm draw, and while it _can_ be lung hit, it's not really meant for it. The draw is very similar to a cigarette, and also very similar to the Pax Juul.

I have spent two weeks on the same coil in one T18 and it's still going strong. I'll update this review once it does need to be replaced, but as of now I'm very happy with their longevity.

I would rank the vape quality out of the T18 tank to be close to the Apire Nautilus, maybe slightly better.

The T18 battery has a 1000mAh capacity, and doesn't quite last through a full day of regular vaping. I'd recommend that a new vaper either pick up two Endura T18 kits, or a T18 kit and a spare battery.

The fire switch isn't great. It's not easy to find quickly, and I've found that while the switch is nice and clicky at first, the original mod that I've been using for the longest has lost the audible click and is rather floppy. To be fair, that mod is from the first batch of Enduras, which Innokin has told me had defective switch housing.

The USB cover is a nice idea, but it's not particularly difficult to break off and how nicely it sits on the mod varies from mod to mod. The one I'm using right now sits very well on a table, but others are kind of precarious. The mod charges quickly, though one of the T18s that I've been testing gets quite hot around the button while it's plugged in.

My biggest issue is that all four of the kits that Innokin has sent me for testing suffer from the same intermittent firing issue. The Endura doesn't autofire, what happens is that randomly after firing it'll continue firing randomly for anywhere from half a second to around two seconds. It happened more often with the first batch Enduras that I orignally received, but still occurs with the later models. It hasn't caused any burnt coils or anything, but it's very irritating. I've spoken with other Endura owners about it, and nobody else has had this happen with anything but a first batch Endura.

Length-wise, the Endura is comfortable in a front pocket. It's not super stealthy, but not as loud as many mods out there.

I've asked my roommates (who all smoke) what they think of the Endura, and their opinions have been mostly positive. The main criticisms I've heard are about the length of the setup, but after hearing how long the battery lasts when compared to a cigalike, they're OK with it. They also all really like how it vapes. One of them sometimes uses an eGo ONE and much prefers how the Endura works due to how much more similar to a cigarette it is.

Overall, I really like the Endura. I've been using it when I go out lately, and it really does the job. If Innokin can put a bump or something on the switch, fix the firing issue, and _maybe_ bump the power output up another watt, I'd consider it perfect. I do however realize that my gripes are nitpicky and won't apply to everyone :^)

It's a great kit for someone looking to quit smoking, and I believe that it will be _very_ popular among New Year's resolution-ers.

Thank you /u/Innokin_Joseph [3] for sending me the T18 Endura for review!

reddit comments: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3ys5xr/innokin_endura_t18_review/

Found this vid too

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Effjh (31/12/15)

Thinking of ordering just the Endura T18 Clearomizer from Fasttech. Cheap enough to try it out first, and can pop on top of any 510 threaded mod. Only thing is some local suppliers might have stock before Fasttech order arives, so in 2 minds about waiting it out or importing.


----------

